
Generative adversarial network in 70 lines of Julia - sndean
https://github.com/ekinakyurek/GAN-70-Lines-of-Julia/blob/master/gan.jl
======
newen
Neat that you can differentiate through functions passed using keyword
arguments. Also the unicode letters except for delta shows up as black bars in
my android which is kind of annoying.

------
inputcoffee
That’s compelling as a demonstration of Julia’s expressiveness.

My next thought is: what would it look like in Python?

With and without a deep learning library.

I suspect it would be much shorter with and slightly longer without but I am
not certain.

~~~
ulucs
Knet is pretty analogous to pytorch/torch in terms of terseness. I’d expect
about the same length them and a quite larger script with tensorflow (based on
my very limited experience with it)

------
eigenspace
Doesn't seem to really take advantage of Julia's compelling tools but still
neat.

